# Got another plant ID



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The guy that gave me the cutting said it was a Cathedral Rose. The blooms are similar but the leaves are not.
It is the pink flower with leaves that are similar to maple.
Thanks


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like a member of the Datura family.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ellendra said:


> Looks like a member of the Datura family.


It's mixed in with the Datura

As I said, it is the pink flower with Maple type leaves.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

That looks like it could be double ruffled Rose of Sharon (hibiscus). Some of the Rose of Sharon varieties have leaves that are similar to maple leaves.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Years ago I had some double Rose of Sharon and the wood was soft, This plant has a hard stem.

Some say it is Cherokee Rose another Rose of Sharon, blooms don't match.

Blooms on my tree are as big as softballs and look like the cathedral rose.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like Abutilon Victorian Lady.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Looks like Abutilon Victorian Lady.


I do believe that is it.
The pictures I posted were from about 4 years ago at my Ga. house and I need to learn about care and maintenance. I brought several cuttings up from Ga. have had most of them survive to O degrees by cutting them off at ground level. In order to make sure I don't loose them I cut the stems to about 15 inches and put in water through the winter and that's worked out well. Last year I had so many cuttings and took a wrecking bar to make a fairly deep hole and poked them in. Decent survival rate. I also took a number of the long stems and shoved them into a decaying wood chip pile and have about a dozen growing there. Those may be the first to bloom this year and I gave them no maintenance.
Posted below are two pictures I just took of those in the chip pile.
Thanks


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Looks like Abutilon Victorian Lady.


From This AM
Thanks for identifying it for me.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

It's a Confederate Rose (hibiscus mutabilis). Blooms open pale pink, age to dark pink. Very easy to root from cuttings, in water. 
https://almostedenplants.com/shopping/products/386-double-pink-confederate-rose-cotton-rose-mallow/

Here's are google image search, for more pics:
https://www.google.com/search?q=con...SiYKHeZqDB0Q_AUICSgC&biw=1525&bih=719&dpr=0.9


----------

